# Valle de Bravo report.. no riding or pics ..hahahaha



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys...

This weekend my dad came to Mexico, and we went to Valle de Bravo to spend the weekend.

Well, it was nice to be out of the city for a while, I sort of missed riding, but got to see some intresting stuff. The pueblo is very well kept, we staying at some cottages between Valle de Bravo and Avandaro. I counted more than 5 bike shops out there! The cycling scene should be good out there. All of this shops sold Cannondale or Specialized or Gary Fisher or Santa Cruz stuff, so no low end stuff. Maybe we could plan a weekend outing out there. 

How was everybody's weekend? Me and my nose self want to know...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> This weekend my dad came to Mexico, and we went to Valle de Bravo to spend the weekend.
> 
> ...


El proximo fin de semana Gambox tiene planeada una salida a Valle de Bravo.. aprovechando el puente que es ideal para descansar.. sobre todo para los que trabajamos de lunes a sábado  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I guess my weekend is well documented on other threads...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> .. sobre todo para los que trabajamos de lunes a sábado  :thumbsup:


Y tu como piensas colarte?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I guess my weekend is well documented on other threads...


Warp, warp, warp, do you think we're here to follow your threads? eh? U know we're just too damn lazy to follow your footsteps in the cyberworld... why aren't you riding?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp, warp, warp, do you think we're here to follow your threads? eh? U know we're just too damn lazy to follow your footsteps in the cyberworld...


It's just that I'm too lazy to type all over again after typing it on two threads (at least).



rzozaya1969 said:


> why aren't you riding?


My in-laws are coming to Mexico City. Apparently only my Mom-in-law is coming, so maybe I can get lost one day. We'll see... but my wife wants me to stay at home.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y tu como piensas colarte?


Pos con una coladera! :skep: :rockon: :ihih: :arf: :lol: :yawn:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Pos con una coladera! :skep: :rockon: :ihih: :arf: :lol: :yawn:


Vas a llevar tu bici?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Vas a llevar tu bici?


Si ya platique con gambox y tiene planeada la salida para est fin domingo ida y vuelta.. a ver si no se viene abajo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Si ya platique con gambox y tiene planeada la salida para est fin domingo ida y vuelta.. a ver si no se viene abajo


Solo un dia? que flojera! vete de pinta y quedate como 5! sal de tour y que te den la vuelta a valle en bici, y otro día a monte alto (que es de donde se tiran los parapentes, que son como hangliders, o paracaidoootes) hahahah


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Una amiga vive en el aterrizaje y ya medio conozco valle, a ver si puedo ir.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Solo un dia? que flojera! vete de pinta y quedate como 5! sal de tour y que te den la vuelta a valle en bici, y otro día a monte alto (que es de donde se tiran los parapentes, que son como hangliders, o paracaidoootes) hahahah


CON GUSTO LO HARIA PERO LA CHAMBA ES LA CHAMBA... QUIZA EN VACACIONES DE DICIEMBRE..... AUNQUE NO CREO... SIEMPRE VOY A ESQUIAR A ASPEN


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> SIEMPRE VOY A ESQUIAR A ASPEN


No que te ibas a los Alpes??? Puro inchi choro, me cae... :nono:

Hahahahahahaha!!!
Estuvo buena, toc!:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Cuanto es de aqui a valle de bravo? como que tipo de terreno hay? cual es la temperatura promedio? Es necesario llevar licras? Cual es la velocidad promedio de subida? De bajada? Cuanta agua se debe llevar?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es un bosque muy muy chingon, arboles muy altos, mucha flora verde, tierra humeda. Se hace como 2-3 horas. Se mueve por el pueblo super facil caminando y en bici aun mas, hay como 4 tiendas de bicis medio pequeñas pero chistosas y hay varios motelitos y hostales


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Cuanto es de aqui a valle de bravo? como que tipo de terreno hay? cual es la temperatura promedio? Es necesario llevar licras? Cual es la velocidad promedio de subida? De bajada? Cuanta agua se debe llevar?


Por ahora, quizas llueva en la tarde (el sabado llovío muy poco), el terreno esta lodoso, por lo que espera uno que otro resbalón. Licras depende de ti, a mi no me gustan, siento que ando con pañal 

Ahora, no se si el recorrido que quiere hacer Rocky es Nevado de Toluca a Valle de Bravo, o se va en coche, se la pasa cotorreando en valle, y se regresa en la noche....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Es un bosque muy muy chingon, arboles muy altos, mucha flora verde, tierra humeda. Se hace como 2-3 horas. Se mueve por el pueblo super facil caminando y en bici aun mas, hay como 4 tiendas de bicis medio pequeñas pero chistosas y hay varios motelitos y hostales


4 tiendas? yo vi como 5 o 6 

Bueno, contando en Avandaro. Y eso de pequeñas, la mayoría tienen muy buen nivel de bici (Specialized, Santa Cruz, Trek, Gary Fisher)....

Edit: creo que algunas eran repetidas 'Pablo's bike' estaba en Valle de Bravo (el pueblo) y otra rumbo a Avandaro.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, hay unas de terra infinita o no se ke que tenian unas Trek y Merida con suspensiones Fox talas, luego habia una de Specialized pero tenian pura Hardrock y Rockhopper.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Si, hay unas de terra infinita o no se ke que tenian unas Trek y Merida con suspensiones Fox talas, luego habia una de Specialized pero tenian pura Hardrock y Rockhopper.


En Pablo's de Avandaro tenian Enduro, Stumpjumper FSR y Hardrock...

Hay otra tienda medio escondida casi enfrente (detrás de dos farmacias) que venden Santa Cruz, tenían una Heckler afuera.

En el pueblo había una en la bajada al muelle, que es una Viansi, y tenían una Rush. Un poco mas arriba había otras dos tiendas (una creo que era también de Pablo's bike) y otra que vendían Trek y Gary Fisher.

Y no se por que estoy alucinando que había otra por ahí...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vi como 100 veces mas cuatrimotos que bicis he...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Vi como 100 veces mas cuatrimotos que bicis he...


Si, las cuatrimotos pululan mucho en valle de bravo. son mas cómodas que las bicis... pero si creo que hay muchos ciclistas ( a la mejor estan escondidos por el monte, como debe ser. hahahha)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Si, las cuatrimotos pululan mucho en valle de bravo. son mas cómodas que las bicis... pero si creo que hay muchos ciclistas ( a la mejor estan escondidos por el monte, como debe ser. hahahha)


Jajaja pupulan
Yo escuche porai que en valle hay muchos ricachones "posers". Tengo un amigo que su papa tiene un amigo que es dueño de la tienda de spechalized (un wey que por cierto escalo el everest, se le congelaron las patas y se las tuvieron que pelar como mangos :skep Le dijo que hay muchos ricachones que nomas compran lo mas nuevo...
Ah y porque ahora hacemos 50% posts en español y 50% en ingles?? jajajajja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo ya no distingo si escribo en español o ingles, si todos hablan ingles pues pienso en ingles y escribo en ingles y viceversa, me pasa seguido...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Vaya yo escribo en español pero por lo regular no pienso lo que escribo... asi que me la paso escribiendo puras pen...itencias... 

Es México pa los mexicanos y amigos latinos... es nuestro orgullo tenr un foro en MTBR
.COM y el primero en español..ó "espaninglich"

Aunque yo con el italiano no tengo problema y ni se diga el ruso y arabe.:lol: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Podemos subir hacia la laguna negra, luego de regreso a Valle puro downhill chingón, pasamos por Avandaro y subir a Monte alto, en total son como 60k.
Luego si quieren comer en el mercadito se come super rico.
La superficie es muy parecida al Desierto de los Leones o el Ajusco, resbaloson y mucho pino, con vistas increibles *


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

60k no ma, mejor uno de 20 o 30k


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*A Montealto esta chido, son como 25-30kb.*
Que onda Warp vamos!!!:thumbsup: :eekster: 
Aqui tengo tu rompevientos, cuando te lo doy o tu pasas?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *A Montealto esta chido, son como 25-30kb.*
> Que onda Warp vamos!!!:thumbsup: :eekster:
> Aqui tengo tu rompevientos, cuando te lo doy o tu pasas?


El sabado me doy una escapada... Gracias!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm actually tempted to go.... darn family appointments..... I'll say later on...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> *Podemos subir hacia la laguna negra, luego de regreso a Valle puro downhill chingón, pasamos por Avandaro y subir a Monte alto, en total son como 60k.
> Luego si quieren comer en el mercadito se come super rico.
> La superficie es muy parecida al Desierto de los Leones o el Ajusco, resbaloson y mucho pino, con vistas increibles *


Me late esa ruta de 60 kms...!!

Hagamos esa Gambox.. es hora de rodar... :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Yo quiero el mio marca "costalitos" =P


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> No que te ibas a los Alpes??? Puro inchi choro, me cae... :nono:
> 
> Hahahahahahaha!!!
> Estuvo buena, toc!:thumbsup:


JEJE A WILLY!... YO RULES! :ihih: :arf: :rockon:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Nice riding and pics hehehe!!*

*Such a nice place Valle de Bravo is to ride youre bike, the weather was perfect, no rain or anithing, we found one of the funest singletracks near Monte Alto :thumbsup: 
I hope you gays join us next time :cornut: *


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *Such a nice place Valle de Bravo is to ride youre bike, the weather was perfect, no rain or anithing, we found one of the funest singletracks near Monte Alto :thumbsup: *
> *I hope you gays join us next time :cornut: *


Yep, that singletrack is pretty nice.... I hope that for the next after next ride you open up your invitation to nongay also... 

It would also be great if we could find a way to do San Francisco - Valle sometime, it's pretty nice. We would need someone to drop us off at San Panchito and pick us up at Valle.....


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*San Francisco where?*


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

haha, i mean *guys*, sorry about that :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *San Francisco where?*


It's the town before you have to go to the right to go to Valle. It's about 30-32Km on the road. There's a 6 km climb, and then it's mostly valleys and downhill. If you want to skip the climb, we can start from where the butterflies sanctuary is, and we do almost the same trip except that climb. From San Francisco is about 40km to valle.

Maybe we can join Jorge de Avila on one of his tours.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox, anyway, what did you do on sunday?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*We get to Valle de Bravo about 8:00am and we decide going to Monte Alto and leave the long trip for the next time maybe in december.
The route was just 18 kilometros long but we have some much fun.
I feel sorry about rené he was sweating his ass off!!!  haha 
After the ride we went to Charlie bike's shop so we left the bikes there and after that we went to the mercadito and eat some delicious quesadillas. :arf: *


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Ha! en esa foto salgo con cara de estar sufriendo mas de 2 hrs. en el retrete 

estuvo divertida la rodada aunque leve me latio y me muero por regresar! cero lluvia y el piso salvo el ultimo jabonoso y apunto de caer Gambox y una servilleta ... estuvo genial y rapido el singletrack

Lo mejor fueron las enchiladas verdes.... y las bellas damas que se dejaron ver :arf: :cornut: 

Al final llegué hecho una sopa por qué por aca si llovio.. 

Buena rodada Gambox! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Cuando quieras nos regresamos!!
son 2 horas manejando, lo mismo que al Ajusco en sabado


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Se ve muy chidín.


----------

